# 20 year collection of books on eBay



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Jan 6, 2009)

I started listing my collection of Gold Refining books on eBay. Some of the best ones are already on. Will add a lot more soon.

Here's one eBay listing number. 140293279116	

You can just enter the number in the search area.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you willing to ship to Canada ?

Thanks


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, and most anywhere it the world, it's just that when I ship out of the USA it is at the buyers risk. In ten years of eBay shipping I've never had an item lost, but foreign insurance claims can very difficult.


----------

